# Room Size 33.6 ft x 14.6 ft x 10 ft (height) .. is this size ok?



## gurpinder (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

The dimension of my room is 33.6ft length x 14.6ft wide X 10ft height... Is this size ok for home theater rear speakers to hang on rear wall around 33.6ft away from the screen.... or should put partition in the room to decrease the length of room. 

I want to use following setup for home theater

- 7.1 channel speakers
- 150" inch wide screen 16:9 aspect ratio.
- 2 seating rows


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If it were my room and I had that much length, I would strongly consider going with either an AT screen and hiding the speakers behind it or an IB sub - potentially even both! :bigsmile:

That would reduce the length of the room a bit while adding a nice clean look on your screen wall (no speakers visible) and/or excellent LFE.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Length is a bit long for the width of the space. I would agree that this is a perfect situation for an IB sub. Building a 'room' in the front for the subs will give you great performance and help with the length issue relatively to width.

Bryan


----------



## gurpinder (Feb 20, 2012)

Whats an AT Screen can you provide me the link to for more information about it


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

_ Acoustically Transparent Screen - This screen is used when speakers are place directly
behind the screen. Material that does not have acoustical transparency will block the sound
wave and create a distortion in the audio._

You can do a Google search and come up with many examples - you can search HTS as well as quite a few people here have done an AT screen.


----------

